# High exercise = diarrhea.....??



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a 15 month year old GSD and I am progressively running and excersing him more the older he gets. 

I have found when he comes on two day backcountry trips with me where I am hiking a tough 10-20 miles over a two day period, he stool softens up to the point of diarrhea. Sometimes just the gas and squirts with no substance. His energy levels remain high, even when this is taking place in the outdoors. I do notice he tends to eat more grass and weeds as well. 

We are driving sometimes 7 hours to places, so he is in the car a long time. I was wondering if the traveling or stress, ect...might be the cause? Or just the exercise volume? 

At home his stool seems soft to firm at times, not diarrhea. His coat and energy levels are great. He seems to do well on the food. 

He's eating ALS Candiae food (that can be a different topic I see on this forum. ) But he seems to do great. He is getting a lot of exercise and I was even wondering if changing to a higher protein or grain free would help as well? 

As he gets older, we will only be doing more outdoors activites with him and his exercise will only increase. 

Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine would get runny stools after a lot of excitement/exercise at obedience class or herding lessons. He drinks a lot more than on a day we don't do those things and I figured that at class it was all the excitement. I did switch from Orijen to TOTW and that may have made the most difference


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I think this is fairly common for many GSDs. I wouldn't worry too much, just watch for blood, lethargy or other signs of illness.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I won't worry too much then. I don't see any blood or signs of illness.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Not being able to go when he wants when he's taking a long car trip might be the cause too. He must be in fabulous shape with all the hiking!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was told wolves empty there bladder
before the big hunt.

when i'm hiking (5 miles total) with my
dog his first stool is firm. then shortly
affair a firm stool his stools are soft
to runny.

on a 7 seven hour drive how often
are you letting your dog out of the car
for a break???


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

@Doggiedad - That kind of sounds like my dog. He'll have a firm one at first, but after that he might have 3 or 4 that are soft. Granted, when we are hiking and doing backcountry trips, I am feeding him more because he's expending a lot of energy as well. 

I let him tell me when he has to go. He rides in the back of the Jeep or back cab of the truck, so he whines when he has to go. I can tell when it's "time" by how he is acting. 

@Stosh, he is in pretty good shape, but you can tell he's still a puppy. (15 months) He just needs more conditioning and I am slowly building up his workouts. His "growing pains" haven't shown up lately, so he seems to be developing pretty well. I am extremely active, so I would like to see him run my 8 miles with me. I know we'll get there eventually.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone think changing to a higher protien food or grain free food would help? Or since he's doing good on his current food, should I just leave it?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Goose said:


> Does anyone think changing to a higher protien food or grain free food would help? Or since he's doing good on his current food, should I just leave it?


Goose, I would not make a lot of changes right now unless there is a confirmed medical concern. I assume he does not exhibit signs of distress or lack of energy out of the ordinary. It could be that his system needs to build up more to sustain the level of exercise better and once that is done, it may just resolve itself. I figure their bio processes work similar to ours. It may just be a case of him needing to get used to the level of exercise. So, I would continue watching him and maybe go a bit slower to allow him to build up to that level. May be way out there but I thought I would throw it into the discussion.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Goose said:


> Does anyone think changing to a higher protien food or grain free food would help? Or since he's doing good on his current food, should I just leave it?


Activity naturally stimulates a dog to poop, so basically he is evacuating a poop that is not quite done yet. Totally normal.

Exertional Diarrhea, which your dog does not have, is very common in certain breeds under severe stress like trial and sled dogs. No one is quite sure why this occurs. Studies have been done trying to pinpoint the cause but still not a lot of answers. Your dog is not suffering from this because you would know. They crap water.

Canidae does not have beet pulp or psyllium so the fiber is not robust enough for your dog. 

I would switch but it has nothing to do with protein.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

@sable123
Thanks for some insight. Dangerous and complex question, but I have been looking at Pinnacle Grain Free. What's your thoughts? I pay about $1 per pound for food, but I am willing to spend a little more. What do you recommend?

@KSdogowner. I appreciate you giving your thoughts. That is my intention...really building him up. I am a former college athlete, so I feel I am in tune with his body and really try to listen and see how it's reacting. I am really big on recovery and getting enough rest. I feel I push him when he can take it, but yet back off when he clearly needs a few days rest or recovery.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Goose said:


> @sable123
> I feel I push him when he can take it, but yet back off when he clearly needs a few days rest or recovery.


:thumbup: Their bodies work much like ours when we try to get in shape. Makes sense to me. Wishing you success and continuous fun with your new furry friend.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Not married and no kids...but WOW.... I guess I know how it feels to have an actual kid.  A lot of work, but always worth it!


----------

